# Bubble Baby Blanket



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I fell in love with the "Keep the Chill Off" shawl shown on July 17, 2015 here on KP. I'm trying to help my daughter find a pattern for a light shawl with lots of eyelets. I showed her this shawl, and she loved it! I got to work, and made a sample, and wrote out the pattern. I wish I knew the name of the stitch design, but I don't. So, I gave it my own name after seeing all the "bubbles" on the reverse side.

Work a swatch to figure out the number of stitches needed to make the size of blanket you wish to knit. The pattern uses multiples of 4 + 1, and however many stitches you want the border to be. I wrote the pattern to have a 3-stitch, seed stitch border.

CO 195 stitches with DK yarn and 4mm needles

Work 4 rows of seed stitch; K1, p1, ending with K1.

Row 5: K1, p1, k1, knit to last 3 stitches, K1, p1, k1.
Row 6: K1, p1, k1, purl to last 3 stitches; K1, p1, k1.
Row 7: K1, p1, k1, * K1, yo, sl1, K2tog, psso, yo; repeat from * to last 4 sts; K2, p1, k1.
Row 8: K1, p1, k1, purl to last 3 sts; K1, p1, k1.
Row 9: K1, p1, k1, knit to last 2 stitches; P1, k1.
Row 10: K1, p1, k1, purl to the last 3 sts, K1, p1, k1.
Row 11: K1, p1, k1, K2tog tbl, yo, *K1, yo, sl1, K2tog, psso, yo; repeat from * to last 6sts; K1, yo, K2tog tbl, K1, p1, k1.
Rows 12, 13, 14: as rows 8, 9, 10.

Rows 7 - 14 are the lace pattern. Repeat these rows as often as needed to make the blanket the desired length, ending with a row 9 or 13.
Work 3 rows of seed stitch. Bind off in pattern.

yo = yarn over needle
K2tog tbl = knit 2 together through back loop
sl1 = slip one stitch purlwise


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! Thx for the instructions.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful! Can't wait to try it. I'm always looking for reversible patterns for winter scarves. Thanks.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely . Thanks for sharing . I shall bookmark this and write the pattern out in the book I keep just for this . How old fashioned can I get ?


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Love that its reversible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

As many have said, love the reversible-ability of this pattern! TY for doing the pattern and posting it.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty stitch and nice that it is pretty on both sides.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting, very pretty!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Just so darn pretty! Thnx for the pattern.


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

is this the pattern

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349392-1.html


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Lovely . Thanks for sharing . I shall bookmark this and write the pattern out in the book I keep just for this . How old fashioned can I get ?


I like "old-fashioned" or vintage for many things. I also have books of hand written patterns. Others have, as well. We are in good company.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

magsm said:


> is this the pattern
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349392-1.html


YES, that's the one! I knit it as shared for the shawl to see how the pattern worked, and them changed the shape, that's all.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for the pattern, I might have to try this one. Usually I like to crochet blankets as they seem to go faster but I really like this one.


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

What a lovely pattern. So easy, and would be great to knit while watching TV.

Thank you, very much, for sharing.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Interesting pattern and love to try new techniques.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you..what a nice vintage look..and easy!!
Julie


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

For those who want to know, the sample has 43sts, has 6 pattern repeats, plus rows 5 - 9, ending with 4 rows of seed stitch beginning on the wrong side. It measures 8.75inches, using knitting worsted yarn, and 4.5mm needles. My gauge is 5sts = 1 inch.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love it!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind comments and expressions of thanks. You never know when you can use a stitch design to enhance your knitting. There are SO many combinations of Knit and Purl, aren't there!! 

We need to knit, and continue to fill our lives with BEAUTY! Go for it!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely stitch pattern. Thank you.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I really like this :thumbup: Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I think some people call it a shell stitch. The lady who posted the "Raindrop dishcloth" gave a link for it and there were other dishcloths that were on the same link. One of them was a dishcloth that she called a "shell dishcloth". I started to make it but I had some variegated yarn and it did not show up very well so think I will wait till I get some plain yarn.


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you, it's very pretty!


----------

